# After 10 Years...some Things Come To An End



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I joined this forum just over 10 years ago, asking some crazy questions like "can I tow this"..."what is GVW"...etc.

We've owned 2 Outback's in that time...one used from Y-Guy (Steve) and one brand new from Lakeshore.

Time moves...kids grow up...parents no longer have a need for "bunk house". Knowing all that, we sold the Outback and starting looking for a replacement. We found what we wanted and thought we were going to take another trip to Lakeshore. DW and I decided to attend the RV Show in Portland and the Heartland Rep was there. I showed him my price from Lakeshore and he was able to MATCH the price....here in Oregon!! I've never seen or heard of this before. Deposit was put down today and ETA is late January 2015. We had some specific options we wanted, one being Full Body Paint, so there are none available...so we have to wait. We're ok with this wait, as we know we're getting what we want.

I'll need to create new signature picture in January.









What - 2015 Heartland Big Horn 3160EL 5th Wheel


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Suuuuhhhwweeeet!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You will enjoy that


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Congratulations Oregon-Camper! I am going to suggest you change your name to *Oregon_Camper_Living_In_High_Style_with_ Ultra_Luxury* .









I really like it that you found your price point at the show and a road trip to Lakeshore wasn't needed. Road trips are good but waiting for the spring thaw would have been a torturous few months.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## TTNewbie (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks fantastic! Enjoy.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

Congrats.. your the second person I know who (as best you can know someone from a forum site, whom you haven't camped with) has bought that same rig in the last two weeks ...


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Dauum, Will you still be able to get out into your favorite camping spots with that beast?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Very nice fifth wheel!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jasonrebecca said:


> Dauum, Will you still be able to get out into your favorite camping spots with that beast?


I expect no issues, as this 5th wheel is 36' and our Outback was 35.6' long. In the end, I think the actual length of truck/trailer will be shorter, due to having the section of the 5th wheel over the bed of the truck.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah, never know how the measured 5th wheels if it included over the bed or not.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

OOOOO la la. That's not camping. I call that staying at the RITZ.


----------



## ktmdomby (Nov 15, 2014)

Tourdfox said:


> OOOOO la la. That's not camping. I call that staying at the RITZ.


Congratulations on the new Big Horn. We just purchased a 2014 Outback 312bh from lakeshore at wholesale pricing. I live in Michigan and was only a 2 hour drive. That's great you don't have to drive for a week lol. Oregon thanks for posting all your cool mods. Gives me lots of ideas.&#128516;


----------



## ktmdomby (Nov 15, 2014)

ktmdomby said:


> OOOOO la la. That's not camping. I call that staying at the RITZ.


Congratulations on the new Big Horn. We just purchased a 2014 Outback 312bh from lakeshore at wholesale pricing. I live in Michigan and was only a 2 hour drive. That's great you don't have to drive for a week lol. Oregon thanks for posting all your cool mods. Gives me lots of ideas.&#128516;
[/quote]

I just went to lakeshore's website and looked at all the bighorns pics. That is a incredible 5wheel. I can't wait to here how your family likes it.


----------



## ktmdomby (Nov 15, 2014)

Congratulations on the new Big Horn. We just purchased a 2014 Outback 312bh from lakeshore at wholesale pricing, my salesman was Scott Demont. I live in Michigan and it was only a 2 hour drive. That's great you don't have to drive for a week lol. Oregon I want to thanks you for posting all your cool mods. Gives me lots of ideas from your 301bq.&#55357;&#56836;

I just went to lakeshore's website and looked at all the bighorns pics. That is a incredible 5wheel. I can't wait to here how your family likes it.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Oregon_Camper.

What a beautiful trailer that will be. Its kind a of funny how fast time flies. I joined this group a couple of months after you did and remember allot of us all asking the same questions it seems about towing and repairing and things. Back then there was only a handful of models so things were a little more easier to troubleshoot as a group it seemed. My daughter was in the 2nd grade when we got our first Outback - now she is at UT studying Electrical Engineering - time just flies ... I still remember when we had our first member break 1000 posts and we all thought that was crazy --now there are folks that are well over 20k I see.

Anyway - hope you have a great time in your new trailer.

Ghosty.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

So Jim... What type/brand of hitch are you looking at? I'm just trying to gain some knowledge on the subject


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

john7349 said:


> So Jim... What type/brand of hitch are you looking at? I'm just trying to gain some knowledge on the subject


John...for the hitch, I am about 99% sure I'm going with a Patriot 16k unit. I looked at slider hitches, but we camping in rough/uneven locations and from what I read online and after talking to hitch guy, they are hard to reattach if you're not within 3-5 degrees of begin straight and every difficult if the ground is uneven.

I am therefore replacing the King Pin with a Reese Airborne Sidewinder. This moves the pivot point back from center of truck and allows for great turn degree (remember, I have a short bed truck). This also has an air bag to help eliminate "chucking".


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Very nice! Enjoy your new rig


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice, btw we switched to a class C, but still have the burb. Were not sure what to do with it as it is a great vehicle. Congrats.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mike said:


> Nice, btw we switched to a class C, but still have the burb. Were not sure what to do with it as it is a great vehicle. Congrats.


I still miss that Burb. Ever have any issues with it? Have to service the Quadrasteer?


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

A four wheel drive computer needed to be replaced recently and some nuts for the exhaust manifold rusted out. Other than that noting else. Its an awesome veh.


----------

